# 100 year old canned goods?



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

Found an interesting article today on the shelf life of canned goods. I'm sure the question has been asked several times in this forum, and this might help in that determination... Shelf Life of Canned and Dry Foods by Robert Wayne Atkins, P.E. - Grandpappy


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

That is really good to know. I have some canned fruit (home-canned) in my cool-room that I was thinking I might have to toss away because it has been there a good while.

I think I will open it up tonight for desert :woohoo:


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

NaeKid said:


> I have some canned fruit (home-canned) in my cool-room that I was thinking I might have to toss away because it has been there a good while.
> 
> I think I will open it up tonight for desert :woohoo:


Hopefully we'll see you tomorrow.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

When I saw the title of this thread I thought maybe Bob was telling us he found some of his first preps.


----------



## kbamvakais (Dec 31, 2009)

HAHA, I cant imagine how much money iv wasted throwing away old can goods and dried food,..... THE MORE YOU KNOW.....lol


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

Jason said:


> When I saw the title of this thread I thought maybe Bob was telling us he found some of his first preps.


OMG, just because some of it is wrapped in Mammoth hides doesn't mean its that old.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

You still there Vance?


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Jason said:


> When I saw the title of this thread I thought maybe Bob was telling us he found some of his first preps.


Jason,

You owe me a coke and a new keyboard ... :gaah: oops: :gaah: eep:


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

:beercheer: 


:2thumb:


Those mammoth hides might make some good barter items.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

I want one. Will you take a handful of Beads?


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

Been going to grandpappy's site for some time now. Awesome information.



:newsign:


----------

